# Video Game RPGs - Where Can I go?



## alorien (Aug 23, 2004)

Is there a place to talk about this. I looked around and didn't see a place....  I have played The Two Towers before and really liked it, I am looking at a new game - by the same people that did The Two Towers, called Demon Stone and think that its looks interesting - namely since the gameplay is a lot like TTT but its set in DnD world. Anyone have any idea what I am talking about?


----------



## Kelonus (Aug 24, 2004)

I heard of a game called Demon Stone coming out, but any info about it I don't have. I waiting for the new Lord of the Rings game to come out.


----------



## alorien (Aug 25, 2004)

you got anything on the new LOTR game? 

here is a little blurb about demon stone, you at all familiar with DnD:

*Demon Stone is, first and foremost, an action game. From the frenetic opening level in which the player is dropped into the middle of a giant battle between warring orc factions, through villages being destroyed, jungles crawling with giant spiders, dank caverns seething with evil and on to massive battles with the ultimate enemies, the player is immersed in intense, exciting combat. But we always wanted this game to be more than a one-dimensional "beat 'em up". Underlying the action are the beautiful, mysterious and amazingly heritage-rich worlds of the Forgotten Realms. And threaded throughout the game is a surprisingly powerful and interesting story replete with compelling characters, believable motivations and an emotional arc worthy of a fine action movie.

And that was the mandate - give the user a cinematic experience, without in any way diluting the action-packed nature of the game. We didn't want to have long expositions followed by bursts of action; we didn't want to take the player out of the game at any time. We wanted the game to flow like a good action film, the story and characters revealing themselves in context as the player becomes immersed in the world of the game. *


----------



## alorien (Aug 31, 2004)

well it went gold for PS2, so if you are curious about it it will be out soon. 

http://www.gamespot.com/ps2/action/forgottenrealmsdemonstone/news_6105970.html


----------



## Kelonus (Sep 1, 2004)

I know the new Lord of the Rings game is real time strategy I think, but when I say great I mean GREAT! I seen a previev of the game and it's not going to disappoint. The heard it's going to be very good.


----------



## alorien (Sep 7, 2004)

do you know if its the same guys, stormfront studios that made TTT and are making Demonstone that are making the new LOTR game?


----------



## alorien (Sep 13, 2004)

bump. anyone going to get this tomorrow?


----------



## alorien (Sep 28, 2004)

did anyone pick up demonstone
all i have to say is that if you liked TTT you will def like this game...


----------

